# Everyone Should Also Make This



## Neill (25/10/10)

1.5kg tin of unhopped LME
1.5kg tin of unhopped wheat extract
500g dextrose
200g cracked crystal grain
Hops: 1x 80g packet Cascade
1x 80 packet B-Saaz

Method: bring 5L of water to roughly 70 degrees. Steep your crystal grains in this water for 20 mins, in a muslin sock (or pantyhose). Remove grains and throw away.
Add 500g (1/3 of the tin) of unhopped LME to the water, mix it in and bring to the boil.
Once boiling, add your hops as follows;
10g of each @ 45min
20g of each @ 15min
20g of each @ 10min
20g of each @ 5 min

At flameout, strain it into your fermenter (there is a shedload of hop matter to get out of the mix) and add the rest of the LME and the dextrose. Stir it all in and top up with cold water quickly (or you will get too much bitterness imparted while the mix remains at 90+ degrees).

Once it's at 20 degrees, pitch Nottingham Ale Yeast or US-05 and keep the temps around 18-20 (the notto will work right down to 15 degrees if you ask it to, it's really clean and doesn't scrub as much hop flavour as the US-05 IMHO)

Ferment and enjoy!

This is a tweaked version of a LCBA clone that i've been perfecting. Personally I love the body that the wheat extract gives it, but if you want it cleaner you can just use two tins of straight LME.

Cheers!


----------



## Ivan Other One (25/10/10)

Sounds good Neill,
What is your final volume,,, 23 litres???


----------



## jonocarroll (25/10/10)

Okay - why?

While your other thread has been somewhat popular it would seem, why do you insist (or perhaps preach) that 'everyone' should make this particular extract brew?

I'd be perfectly happy for you to have a thread devoted to your particular recipe, no worries there, but why oh why do you need to label it 'everyone should make this' for what appears to be a rather common looking recipe (regardless of how well you happen to make it)? Should I tell everyone that they really should make my favourite recipe, just because I like it?

No offence implied towards extract brews, but I doubt you've made the once-in-a-lifetime-out-of-this-world-forget-making-anything-else-coz-this-is-perfect beer that this title perhaps implies.


[ Disclaimer: Long day at work. ]


----------



## Silo Ted (25/10/10)

Agreed. My brew gear doesn't include a can-opener in the arsenal, so I dont think I should make this recipe


----------



## jyo (25/10/10)

Looks good, Neil. 
Maybe, just so you don't appear too pushy, you should change the title to "Some of You, if You Really Want to Ofcourse, Should Perhaps Give This a go, Because I think it tastes great".
Cheers, John.


----------



## seemax (25/10/10)

I tried it and didn't like it - can I get my money back?


----------



## Neill (25/10/10)

sheesh tough crowd tonight

ivan: yep sorry it's 23L, should have put that in the original post


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/10)

Neill said:


> sheesh tough crowd tonight








I'm still yet to hear a good reason why 'everyone should also make this'.


----------



## bum (26/10/10)

Still yet to hear a good reason why you should be having a debate about someone recommending a recipe they made and liked.

You wanna criticise the recipe? He's posted it so it is open season - go for it. You wanna derail a thread over the wording of it's title? Eat a cock.


----------



## Hatchy (26/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm still yet to hear a good reason why 'everyone should also make this'.



Because Neil said so. His previous centenarillo was pretty good, I made a galaxarillo due to Beerbelly not stocking centennial & it was one of my better extract efforts. I've got a bottle left that should last until the case swap if you want to try it. My "made up on brewday" AG recipes seem to be making better beers than tried & tested extract recipes but for anyone looking to move away from K&K then Neil's recipes are probably a good place to start.


----------



## Thunderlips (26/10/10)

That is one serious looking cat.

Btw, I just finished my second attempt of your "Everyone Should Make This" about an hour ago.
I used Nottingham Ale Yeast this time instead of US05. Not sure if that'll make much difference.

The first attempt was a beauty and the best thing about it is my mates who don't like "fruity" beer 

Bugger off and buy your own then!


----------



## jbowers (26/10/10)

bum said:


> Still yet to hear a good reason why you should be having a debate about someone recommending a recipe they made and liked.
> 
> You wanna criticise the recipe? He's posted it so it is open season - go for it. You wanna derail a thread over the wording of it's title? Eat a cock.




And this is why your posts are one of the reasons I continue to check this board regularly. Just great.


----------



## Silo Ted (26/10/10)

> You wanna derail a thread over the wording of it's title? Eat a cock.



How on earth you repeatedly get away with your smut and insults without being moderated is anyone's guess. Ditto for being a clever little troublemaker and antagonist. Perhaps you need to eat said appendage. Maybe EVERYONE needs to. The fact is that the original thread title was a bit annoying everytime it popped up, but allowable due to an excited author. To phrase another thread with this command is a deliberate action, and deserses to be commented on. Neill's not too offended, and Im sure he's a big boy who doesnt need the likes of you to defend him.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/10)

the guy has made something and wants to share with fellow brewers..if you cant say anything good,dont post a comment..seems easy to make and not that expensive either..


----------



## JestersDarts (26/10/10)

I'm also pretty sure that he's taken the time to formulate this recipe, detail it on this forum, for a great example of an extract brew. It all helps you know. Having members complain about CONTENT? c'mon!

you dont have to make it if you dont want. 
You dont have to do everything someone on the internet tells you to.
I'm sure Neill wont mind.


----------



## Bubba (26/10/10)

Remember this is posted in the Kits and Extracts, so would be expected that Kit and extract brewers are reading here, as this is what it is for. If you don't want to see K&K recipes, don't look in here.

Personally I like to see recipe ideas, and don't really care what the title of the post is as long as I think it is an interesting recipe.


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/10)

Yeah, i'd be adding "LCBA clone" into the post heading myself, however it looks like a good recipe, Neill.


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/10)

bum said:


> Still yet to hear a good reason why you should be having a debate about someone recommending a recipe they made and liked.


And yet, you feel the need to debate that fact. Redundant much?



bum said:


> You wanna criticise the recipe? He's posted it so it is open season - go for it. You wanna derail a thread over the wording of it's title? Eat a cock.


Well, what can I say? Your mastery of the English language has finally come to a pinnacle. Your uselessness is however fast approaching a middle.

You're absolutely right, my comment was of a much poorer form than 'eat a cock' - I retract all opinions in light of this perfectly cogent argument. I'm off to start a thread called 'bum should eat a cock' - with a recipe for a cracking IIPA.



JestersDarts said:


> you dont have to make it if you dont want.


But then why does it say that everyone should?

There seems to be a limited number of people that see my point - I would have no less issue with the title being 'my favourite brew' or 'this turned out great' or even 'LCBA clone - better than the original'. I have no problem whatsoever with the content of the post, so you can stop telling me that I'm criticizing that. I find the title (and that of the previous thread) annoying and uninformative, and I have commented as such. There's a perfectly good recipes section for people to post recipes in, and traditionally the title would involve the name and/or style of the beer, that way it's not only helpful and informative, but searchable. If this is such a great brew, why do people have to type 'everyone' or 'make' into the search to find it?

The next time one of you haters comments on a thread for poor title-age -- 'help?' 'what have i done?' or 'yeast' -- I'll be at the ready.

Neill - my comment and question were for you, but it seems that everyone else has commented on mine, so I apologise for being the cause of the derail, but not the derail itself. A more appropriate title next time would be appreciated.


----------



## harlem (26/10/10)

It never ceases to amaze me how many people on forums these days seem to be there to have an argument. Seriously guys, this place is all about making your own beer, and if it wasn't for members generously posting their favorite recipes, my first 2 batches would have been nothing better than the swill that results from your first standard kit. 

If someone had a go at me for the wording of a recipe thread, I'd bare my posterior to the lot of you and keep my ideas to myself - mind you, my recipe tips at this stage amount to "search 'best recipe' threads on forum.

Take a chill pill, have a beer, and keep the recipes and tips coming, the majority of us appreciate it.


----------



## jyo (26/10/10)

Quantum, if it worries you so much, start a bloody wiki article on posting etiquette so we can all be as formal as you with our topics. I must remember to check in with you before I post anything to ensure you are 'happy' with the contents and title. Dude, you must get bored easily.


----------



## MarkBastard (26/10/10)

For an extract recipe the OP's looks pretty damn nice. It's a shame the thread has been ruined.


----------



## Neill (26/10/10)

hahaha you guys crack me up

honestly how boring would an internet forum be if stuff like this never happened?

my next thread will be entitled: "If you refuse to make this brew, I will hunt you down" or "this is a terrible brew, I urge nobody to try it out" :lol:


----------



## mckenry (26/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> I'm off to start a thread called 'bum should eat a cock' - with a recipe for a cracking IIPA.



Thats funny,
But seriuosly I think of Niell when I see a title as such - and it doesnt bother me. I didnt take it literally. It's like his MO.
mckenry


----------



## milestron (26/10/10)

should be called 'Neil's Controversial Ale'. Think I might have to make it just because of the conundrum it's caused.


----------



## jonocarroll (26/10/10)

jyo said:


> [...] so we can all be as formal as you with our topics.
> [...] ensure you are 'happy' with the contents [...]


<sigh> I can only state once more that I was not commenting on the formality nor the content - just the uselessness.

@harlem - your search for 'best recipe' would clearly miss this gem. However if it were titled 'LCPA - best recipe yet!' you would find it. Thank you for providing your own example of why this is a useless title.

You know, if all you people who are posting 'why did you have to post that' just shut up and let my criticism remain addressed to the OP, this thread would never have been derailed at all. But, alas, you all have to add your own two cents and complain that other people are adding their two cents, ad nauseam .

_*"*__*Criticism may not be agreeable, but it is necessary. It fulfils the same function as pain in the human body. It calls attention to an unhealthy state of things."
*__* 
-- Winston Churchill*_


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/10)

mckenry said:


> Thats funny,
> But seriuosly I think of Niell when I see a title as such - and it doesnt bother me. I didnt take it literally. It's like his MO.
> mckenry


C'mon, the guy's MacGuyver, fer gawd sakes. He can brew an awesome beer using 3kg of extract, 4 paperclips and a roll of stickytape 

Neill, you coming along to the next case swap? Where the hell you been for the last 2?


----------



## Neill (26/10/10)

damn i should come to the next one - when is it? that was a good arvo of drinking!

hold on i'll see if i can find a thread

edit: ah bugger i'm busy that weekend. i'll try and bring one of these brews to the next one!


----------



## petesbrew (26/10/10)

Neill said:


> hahaha you guys crack me up
> 
> honestly how boring would an internet forum be if stuff like this never happened?
> 
> my next thread will be entitled: "If you refuse to make this brew, I will hunt you down" or "this is a terrible brew, I urge nobody to try it out" :lol:


Honestly, how would you abbreviate that for the bottle caps? you just can't!


----------



## Hatchy (26/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> .... 'bum should eat a cock' .....



Sorry, seriously immature but I got a good chuckle from that.


----------



## birusuki (26/10/10)

As a noobie,
I think your last two recipes sound great, and are a great help to people like me noobs.
set out easily and easy to understand. the first one will probably be one of my next brews after reading
HOW TO BREW which I just picked up. great work.


If you have nothing nice to say..................
especialy about stuff that helps others who might not be in the know.


----------



## earle (26/10/10)

QuantumBrewer said:


> <sigh> I can only state once more that I was not commenting on the formality nor the content - just the uselessness.
> 
> @harlem - your search for 'best recipe' would clearly miss this gem. However if it were titled 'LCPA - best recipe yet!' you would find it. Thank you for providing your own example of why this is a useless title.
> 
> ...



Your main point seems to be that the title could be more descriptive, which would also make it easier to find when doing searches.
Most people would probably agree.

Unfortunately your original post does not directly make this point - it contains a bit of a rant along the lines of "why should we all make this" and a bit of a prejudgement about the recipe itself. This is probably why your post irked people and your main point has been lost.

Criticism is most useful when it is constructive. Hopefully as your willing to dole out criticism you'll also be willing to accept others constructive criticism.


----------



## Lodan (26/10/10)

What sort of hop flavour and aroma are you getting from this one Neill? Anyway of describing it?
How do you rate controversial against centenarillo, do you have a favourite of the two?


----------



## glaab (26/10/10)

meh, . . just looks like tony's but instead of adding at 20 and 0 you added it at 15, 10 and 5, shameless plagierism, :icon_offtopic: IIRC the last recipe looks exatcly like the one at mr malty's too. on the plus side the thread did provide some witty repartee :icon_cheers:


----------



## kocken42 (26/10/10)

I think Neill gave this thread the title 'Everybody Should Also Make This', not because he believes that it's an out-of-this-world brew, but in order to keep a few of you 'nit-picking' bastards occupied for a half-day instead of ruining top quality forums.

I can't speak on behalf of the majority, but I'm quite certain that a few K&K brewers will see a title such as 'Everybody Should Also Make This' in big, bold, yellow text and follow the link to see a straight forward recipe, which will suit the tastes of people who enjoy LCBA!

Perhaps if Neill were to add the recipe to the database, he could rename it appropriately, and therefore make it easier to discover in a search.


----------



## Neill (26/10/10)

looks like i won't be sharing any more recipes then if you guys would prefer to save the server space. should i go and delete my other thread as well to save you all the ardous task of reading threads that aren't of intense interest to you all?

Lodan: it's like LCBA but much more hop flavour/aroma in my opinion, especially if you drink it fresh. the body is different obviously with wheat in it, i have made about 6 different versions of this type of brew and this one has just hit the perfect mark. the hop combination originally came from Tony's thread which I saw on here, then i fiddled with the amounts until I liked it the most. it's a cracker, and i reckon it's just as good as the centenarillo, but not better!


----------



## Nick JD (26/10/10)

glaab said:


> meh, . . just looks like tony's but instead of adding at 20 and 0 you added it at 15, 10 and 5, shameless plagierism, :icon_offtopic: IIRC the last recipe looks exatcly like the one at mr malty's too. on the plus side the thread did provide some witty repartee :icon_cheers:



Now I understand why your avatar is a Cock.


----------



## DU99 (26/10/10)

Neil..dont delete anything..its a free site..


----------



## sav (26/10/10)

bum said:


> Still yet to hear a good reason why you should be having a debate about someone recommending a recipe they made and liked.
> 
> Eat a cock.




love it bum
sav :super:


----------



## sav (26/10/10)

As an ager Neil it looks good to me mate and if you want to share good on ya.

I will give this to a mate at work who has started dry hopping kits and he thinks they are the shit so I want him to get the steep grain idea cheers sava


Don't worry mate I was there too, I wanted recipes like this when I was doing kits, Keep it up


sav


----------



## Lodan (26/10/10)

Thanks for the feedback Neill. 
I'll be bottling your centenarillo on the wkd and will add this one to my list of brews to do :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (26/10/10)

Good to see people can post threads in confidence aye!. If you dont have a can opener maybe not post in the this section unless you can contribute to help people. Not all of us get given a 3v system and a guided instruction how to AG so we gotto start some where and for most its K&K. 

I think its good neill is still going in extract and posting to help new people out, Also think that his first thread made life so much easier for people making the step to extract as there it was a recipe almost every one likes, I have brewed better extract brews but thats my taste not his and I think his was the one to make me take the step. So to neill a big cheers and thanks for the confidence and recipe in taking the step will never look back.


----------



## mjp (26/10/10)

Think I'll hav a crack at this one.c if all the arguments were worth it.I for one dont really care what the post is called-if the opening post isnt what I'm into then I read no further-easy.


----------



## Silo Ted (26/10/10)

> looks like i won't be sharing any more recipes then if you guys would prefer to save the server space. should i go and delete my other thread as well to save you all the ardous task of reading threads that aren't of intense interest to you all?



This thread impressed me so much that you didn't take offense previously to Quantum's jibe, yet everyone else flapped around like those caryard inflatable tube men. Now it's been spoiled. 

What I want to know, if everyone should make this, what about the poor, minority group of AG'ers, surely there could be a translation for a non dextrose version. I don't really have the experience to transpose the dex add into mashing regime.


----------



## felten (26/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> I don't really have the experience to transpose the dex add into mashing regime.



You don't mash dextrose, it goes in the boil. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (27/10/10)

Yea maybe I am stupid in your eyes. But direct insults like that one, and the earlier suggestion to the other guy to start consuming the pink appendage would say to me that youre only here to make trouble. As usual. So many threads here are littered with your little gameplay. I dont care if your part of the colour that makes AHB unique, and opinion-entitled, youre a troublemaker and you know it. In a real-life situation amongst thick-as-pigshit blokes down at the local, I reckon you would be curbing your opinions a bit more, at least out of self preservation. The point of all this is that the recipe might be good, but its not for everyone, despite what the title insists. Why the bejesus would an AG brewer do this recipe? If I even wanted to try and make a tried and true recipe of Neills like this I honestly dont know how I would do so on a grain level. Please Bum, tell me why and how Neill's choice of pronoun should be acceptable a second time?


----------



## Lodan (27/10/10)

Hi Neill,

What were the alpha acids of the hops you used or what bitterness should i be aiming for to replicate you brew?

Lodan


----------



## WarmBeer (27/10/10)

Neill said:


> looks like i won't be sharing any more recipes then if you guys would prefer to save the server space. should i go and delete my other thread as well to save you all the ardous task of reading threads that aren't of intense interest to you all?


With the rapid rate that the internet is running out of space (there's only a limited number of tubes you know, guys), maybe we should all take heed of Neill's environmentally responsible efforts.

Think of the elecrons! Won't somebody think of the elecrons!


----------



## MarkBastard (27/10/10)

Silo Ted said:


> If I even wanted to try and make a tried and true recipe of Neills like this I honestly dont know how I would do so on a grain level.



2.5kg Pale Malt
1.5kg Wheat Malt
0.2kg caramunich
500g dextrose
Hops: 1x 80g packet Cascade
1x 80 packet B-Saaz


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/10)

About this time last year I hoped to go to the Philippines for a month so stopped brewing. The PI gig didn't eventuate and to catch up I did a double-quantity extract brew just to get a couple of kegs filled till I could get some grains in. Despite my wide and deep expertise in this craft h34r:  It turned out tasting like my old Dad's beer he would crank out in the 1950s in a plastic garbage bin under the stairs. I understand why so many people try extract brewing and don't like the result. Many go onto full mash brewing which is good but I'm sure a lot of them just wave their hands in the air and go out and buy a slab of Oettinger.

Now someone is posting extract recipes that are receiving a good reception so if you are looking to go to extract you definitely Should try Neils recipes first off, if you like American style APAs (Fat Yak, LCPA etc).


----------



## olde (27/10/10)

Seems more than clear to me that you're nothing more than a poorly educated troll with nothing better to do with their time than hurl cheap insults at people.
Since the "moderation staff" of the site seem to endorse this pathetic carrying on, perhaps the Administrator might consider doing his site, and the majority of posters who have tired of the pathetic dribblings emanting from your fingers, to do us all a favour, and make your posts an opt-in "special" feature.


bum said:


> Seems pretty clear he's being sarcastic to me.
> 
> Probably lost on you though. You're thick as pigshit.


----------



## MarkBastard (27/10/10)

bum chooses his fights. if he loses one he'll just not post in that thread again.

just ignore him, not worth it.


----------



## olde (27/10/10)

Yeah, after far too much digging I found the "ignore moron" button. Still, I reckon opt-in is more sensible, and could cut a lot of superfluous crap from the server bandwidth.


----------



## MarkBastard (27/10/10)

Are you serious? Is there an ignore feature???


----------



## manticle (27/10/10)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Are you serious? Is there an ignore feature???



Click on profile, choose ignore user from drop down menu.


----------



## Bribie G (27/10/10)

I ignored Darren for a long time but every now and again the temptation got too much and I would temporarily unignore him just to see what was happening on a particular thread  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## QldKev (27/10/10)

manticle said:


> Click on profile, choose ignore user from drop down menu.



lol, when people have said 'blah' is on my ignore list, I didn't realise they meant a physical list.

QldKev


----------



## Neill (27/10/10)

Lodan: sorry mate i had a look through the bin but i've thrown the hop packets out! I think the b-saaz is around 8.2% and the cascade is 9.something? I think you're aiming for around 30ibu or so, it's not a very bitter beer but this combination of hops and times is just right. I had a bunch of goes at it which turned out OK, but this one is just perfect. So I thought i'd throw the recipe up because the other centenarillo concoction i discovered got such positive feedback. 

This is the style of beers i'm currently making - both this recipe and the centenarillo are very hoppy, not too bitter and quite fruity and tasty. Commercial beers that come close are things like Little Creatures Bright Ale and James Squire Golden Ale - low IBU, big flavour, clean body.

I think a lot of extract brewers out there are trying to make similar beers with varying success - these recipes are carefully tried time and time again until i get them just right. If you like that type of beer, save yourself a bunch of money and time on experimental brews and make these, then tell me what you think so i can make them better next time.

Thanks guys


----------



## Lodan (27/10/10)

Haha, no worries mate, thanks for hunting!
I'll aim for 30 and let you know how i go


----------



## ekul (27/10/10)

Neills centarillo was my first extract recipe. That recipe was probably the one that got me into homebrewing again. It was so good i decided to make an ag version. I used the grain bill from dr smurtos golden ale and the hops for the centarillo, it was a cracker beer! I will be making that one again very soon.

I'm getting some cascade and saaz soon too, i might try an ag version of this recipe too.


----------



## Impy (28/10/10)

I'm definitely going to try this one after my white rabbit attempt finishes (fingers crossed) 

I think i'll make labels for it as well, probably call it "EAC".


----------



## Ivan Other One (29/10/10)

Thanks Neill, for a good recipe, As I am a newbee to extract brewing this well set out recipe is something that even a novice like myself can easily follow. This will be certainly one to try.
Don't know what all the fuss is about over your thread title though, as you could have named the beer dog piss bitter, but as long as it tastes good who cares.  


COCK> noun A male bird, especially of a domestic fowl.


----------



## Mutton Chops (2/11/10)

Good onya Neill, don't lose the enthusiasm mate :beerbang:


----------



## moogusty (15/11/10)

hey neill, big bright ale fan. have a brewcraft bright ale kit that i have just bottled which had some carpils grain, saaz+amarillo late additions. Tasted good at bottling so figured your brews were right up my alley. Have your centenarillo recipe written down ready to pick up then i stumbled across this little gem so want your opinion on which to brew next the centenarillo or the troublemaker brew.


----------



## Neill (18/11/10)

sorry missed this. do the centenarillo. it's awesome! this one is awesome too but not quite *as* awesome IMHO


----------

